# Cannot upgrade to Windows 10 v. 1607



## Pwhite (Apr 28, 2017)

Whenever I try to upgrade to 1607 (tried it more than 10 times now), the upgrade ends unsuccessfully at, say, 93% finished with a message 'upgrade could not be completed - aborting' (not exact wording). Win 10 keeps coming back, nagging me to upgrade - to no avail. I have tried "everything": Check Disc and other disk clean up tools, completed several recommended Registry and Command Line procedures, removed external devices, updated misc. drivers, turned off antivirus (AVG), installed using MS Media Creation Tool. I try to avoid a clean install, because I have a few applications which are cumbersome to reinstall.
Are there log-files which would the cause(s) for update failures?
Any suggestions?
My PC is a plain DELL VOSTRO desktop with no special hardware installed, except for a Firewire card and a second harddisk.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3450 CPU @ 3.10GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8063 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 454 GB (265 GB Free); D: 465 GB (266 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0XR1GT
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

I have been hearing that the secondary drive may be the source of the problem. Something to do with where backup files are stored during upgrade. I'm wondering if just unplugging the D drive will fix the problem. Let me know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Upon further research, the updater may be trying to use the D drive for a restore location or temp file location. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pwhite (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks LIS33 for reply.
Unfortunately unplugging the D: drive did not help.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> My PC is a plain DELL VOSTRO desktop with no special hardware installed, except for a Firewire card and a second harddisk.


What's the model number of your Dell Vostro desktop?
What's the "service tag" number and "express service code" number on it?


> I try to avoid a clean install, because I have a few applications which are cumbersome to reinstall.


Depending on what hardware and software is in a computer and what issues it has, a Windows 10 upgrade doesn't always succeed or complete.
A clean install of Windows 10 "Anniversary Update" version 1607 build 14393 or Windows 10 "Creators Update" version 1703 build 15063 may be your best option.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pwhite (Apr 28, 2017)

The DELL model is:

Dell Inc. Vostro 270
System Service Tag: 685FNV1 (*support for this PC*)
Chassis Serial Number: 685FNV1
Enclosure Type: Desktop
Dell - Service Version 1.2.2.8
Dell - Update Version 1.7.1015
Dell - Update Windows Service Version 1.7.1015

I am also enclosing a BELARC profile with more information.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

This is your *Dell Vostro 270* desktop.
It appears it originally came with Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit.
It appears to have full driver support for Windows 10 64-bit. 
It appears that you added another 4 GB of RAM to the 4 GB that came in it. 

Note: You need to delete the Belarc Advisor image because it contains information that can be accessed and used illegally.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pwhite (Apr 28, 2017)

Deleted Belarc Profile. 
Did you notice anything, which prevents 1607 upgrade? Should I skip 1607 and go directly for Creator upgrade (if that is possible)?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I haven't used *Belarc Advisor* since the earlier Windows XP days, so I have no idea how accurate it works now.
It wouldn't show anything anyway as to why the Windows 10 upgrade is failing.

Your *Dell Vostro 270* has had about 4 years to accumulate clutter and issues, so something may be causing the failed upgrade.
Personally, I would back up my personal data to external media and then do a clean install of the "Creators Update" version.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pwhite (Apr 28, 2017)

That's what I going to do: Clean install with Creators Update. Thank you so far.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, and good luck. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

